# building a knee wall



## cibula11 (Jan 22, 2007)

As you walk up into my attic, I want to create a knee wall that will act as a railing.   I have a couple of questions about the construction of this.  Is there a certain heighth that it needs to be?  I was going to check out some railings and a home improvement store to compare.  Also, I've read some posts about anchoring the posts to the floor joists for better stability.  My problem is that the floor joists will run parallel with the wall, so I may in the middle of two joists.  Is there any way that I can give the wall stability?


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 22, 2007)

Blocks between the joists cut tight and nailed/scerwed on each side of every stud in the kneewall will give you all of the strength you can get in that situation.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 23, 2007)

Do I need to add any metal braces along the bottom of my posts or studs?  I think I might be able to run a couple of studs through the sub floor and attach to the floor joists.  I just don't want a lot of wobble after I complete this.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 23, 2007)

SquareEye is right...if you go every stud in the knee-wall through the floor and connect to the side of the joist, it should be very strong.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks guys, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 23, 2007)

The railing should be 36" high.
Glenn


----------

